# Art of Magic cover



## Michael Morris (Mar 29, 2004)

I was playing around with Fireworks earlier and hit upon a cover idea for Art of Magic that I *really* like and figured it would be neat to show.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Mar 29, 2004)

Its nice, but IMO it hints too closley to the Quintessinal series of books from mongoose.

Arent you gonna use the color spheres?


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm not sure.


----------

